# Fable 2...



## M3_Crazy_Dude (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if Fable 2 a puzzled based RPG (like Zelda) ? I've read some reviews and its not clear whether it is or not.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

i think it is mate !! 

not really into that type of game, so not sure. 

check out gamespot for review etc !!


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Its not puzzle based at all. Its like real time missions. Your character grows based on your decisions. For example you may kill a load of villagers and get bad 'karma' for this or choose to help them out and get good 'karma'

If you have played Fallout its much the same idea.

Its kind of tough to explain but I've never played that style before and found Fable 2 very addictive. Try renting it first to see if it floats your boat....


----------



## M3_Crazy_Dude (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys - I love puzzle type games (zelda, resident evil, mario 64) but will give fable 2 a go. Not sure if I'll get bored - but hey got plently of time over xmas!!

Just need a break from halo 3 team slayer for a while !


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

I found it quite addictive to be honest, ended up playing it for hours!


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

I have just finished Fable 2, well you never finish actually as you can carry on after the main game finishes. It's a cool game, you can even get married etc. The missions are cool and I liked the weapons. Prepare to spend all your spare time on it! :lol:


----------

